# Info needed on a painting I had for over 25 years



## rajaid (Jan 11, 2021)

Please let me know any info on this painting


----------



## Tonyb663 (Feb 6, 2021)

It looks like someone just did it. And not very well I’m afraid. :/


----------



## Gareth Elliott (Feb 14, 2021)

It looks like a student’s work, that was influenced by the abstract work of the Bloomsbury Group. Specifically Duncan Grant’s abstract pieces where he used paper cutouts. 
I am guessing a students work because its rather large for a study and the way the paint is applied looks like there was a deadline. Having spent long nights in college rushing to complete work for classes, this has that look.


----------

